# 2012 mini Ho races at the Beach



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

MASCAR's next race is quite a change of pace from last month's Mod race at Robby's, where we ran our fastest class on our biggest track...2012's first MASCAR event is our slowest class (T-Jets) on our smallest track. Sort of jumping out of a NASCAR at Talladega and into a short track car at Bristol. If you like your racing with a lot of action, come and join us, Saturday January 7th in Virginia Beach.
Class is BeachJet (which includes Fray/ECHORR/VHORS spec T-Jets) with a mystery IROC, sure to satisfy! This is on a 4'x8' Bianchi routed magnetic braid track, hosting races for over 10 years.

Entry is $10 including food & drinks.
Track picture and directions: http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/toms.html
Last year's race report: http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/6-25-11.html


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Hey, that kinda reminds me of a "South of the Border" billboard!! :tongue: :jest::lol:


----------



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

eh, Pedro says come on by!


----------

